# Solved: Easeus Todo Backup



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

If not here, then I don't know where this post should be I have been mulling over installing and trying the free backup software by Easeus Todo 2.5.1. Well today I tried it, backed up 126 GB in 2 hours, had the software to "validate" the backup and then mounted it and I saw the flies; etc. Almost Am almost tempted to restore my Compaq with the backup--almost but somehow am hesitant. Guess I could use my reliable Acronis and backup my system, validate it and then try the Todo backup. IF I should do this, I'll give a report--if it works. Please jump in with any comments; etc you may have and I will apprecaite reading them. TIA.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

The latest on this experiment. Because of this error: error e000101f4 cannot read from sections 109,777,769 on Western Digital HD when making an Acronis backup, I chose to create another backup using Acronis(got the same error) and Easeus Todo(got no error with Todo on either backup). To allow me to continue with the Acronis backup, I had to approve 1 of 4 choices and I elected to "Ignore" the error and the backup continued. After this backup, both backups were "validated" and I mounted each of the images and looked at a few of the backed up files and they looked fine. I feel these backups are good and I am not really worried about them being un-usable--I surely hope not, if either are needed.
What means should I consider using to prepare my computer installed hard drive before starting my experiment? I cannot recall but Acronis may prepare the hard drive as part of it's steps to restore the backup. Todo may do that also. Your replies are important to me.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I have just run the Easeus Todo backup that I had made an image of and have been posting about. It was extremely simple and the free software did "prepare" the hard drive where my backup was to be installed. The only hitch I have is:
hal.dll file was missing or corrupted and this is found in Windows root\system32\. (I haven't seen that message in years.) Perhaps this is bad sectors message I got and reported above.
2 questions: where can I get a copy of a hal.dll file and 2. how do I install it? I can use a thumb/flash drive to copy it to and use that to install it on the ailing machine I guess. But how do I install the fille on a non-booting PC?(I am searching for the answers on the web)


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Finally got things done/undone and I think I will probably sack the Todo software. But, of course, I may never know if Todo 'caused' the hal.dll problem. At any rate, my hard drive checks out per the Sea Tools so I do feel relieved for that. Oh, at one point when I was trying to repair XP, it wanted to fresh install XP. Had to hit the power button to stop it--didn't want that!!!


----------



## schoek (Aug 13, 2011)

In trying to determine a solution for a question *I* had, I stumbled upon your problem in this forum. I have an answer for your "hal.dll" error, as I've had the same problem a number of times.

You're getting this error because the hidden system BOOT.INI file in the root of your newly-restored system is telling the boot process to boot from the wrong partition. Your original BOOT.INI file as it existed in your original configuration, was set to boot from, say, the 2nd partition, but the newly-restored system is now in, say, the first partition. The fix for this is rather easy and should have your system up and running as it was prior to the restoration in short order.

*Make BOOT.INI editable -*
First of all, the BOOT.INI file is a System, Hidden, and Read-Only file, per its attributes. You'll need to remove all of those attributes in order to modify its contents. If you have the ability to hook up this newly-restored system to/in another machine, change the attributes by:

1) Start/Run and then type "cmd" (without the quotes) in the "open" field and click "OK"
2) Make the attached drive the current drive by typing "F:"<ENTER> (or whatever the drive letter is for the attached/installed drive)
3) Type "CD \"<ENTER> (changes to its root directory)
4) Type "attrib boot.ini"<ENTER> (this should display the following attributes: System, Hidden, Read-Only ["SHR" next to the file name])
5) Type "attrib -s -h -r boot.ini"<ENTER> (removes all of the attributes)
6) Make a copy of the original, just in case: type "copy boot.ini boot.sav"<ENTER>

*Modify BOOT.INI -*
1) While still in the command prompt, type "boot.ini"<ENTER> (launches notepad.exe so you can edit the file).
2) Your BOOT.INI file should look something like the following:
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

Change the "partition(2)" to the partition number of your newly-restored system. It's likely off by 1, unless you've added or removed several partitions in the restoration process. Your new BOOT.INI file should reflect "mutli(0)disk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS=...", or whatever the partition number should be. (This partition number is the reason the bootup process couldn't find the "hal.dll" file in the WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 folder.... it didn't EXIST!)
3) Save the file
4) Modify the attributes back to System, Hidden, Read-Only by returning to the command prompt and typing "attrib +s +h +r boot.ini"<ENTER>. Make sure they were changed by typing "attrib boot.ini"<ENTER>. You should see the "SHR" list of attributes following the file name.

*Try it out -*
Reinstall the hard drive back into the machine and boot it up. If you've modified the BOOT.INI file to point to the correct partition, your machine should boot up fine.

If you don't have the ability to hook up the drive to/in another system, mount the backup image and follow the steps above to modify the BOOT.INI file then restore/copy that file to the newly-restored system.

By the way, I've been using the EaseUS ToDo Backup software for quite some time and have been very pleased with it. I've never had any problems with it. With the exception of this hitch in your bootup process, I'm sure it did the backup and restore process just fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

schoek, your fix seems to be the answer but I have since resolved the matter and moved on. Thank you for your response. I will c/p youir reply and save it a file in my documents folder for any future need by me or others.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just a comment on backup software. No backup app is worth anything until you validate your ability to restore the backup and have it work.

I have used a lot of imaging apps and IMO acronis is the best. Acronis is like Snap-On tools; the standard by which others are judged.


----------

